# Bribie Island Saturday/Sunday 17/18th Nov



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Hi all,

Was thinking about hitting the passage on Saturday and working from Banksia Beach, and up past White Patch.

High tide is around 1415, and winds will be ESE around 15knots at this stage.

Perhaps an afternoon fish for something different? Say launch at 1300 and see what's around?

Any thoughts/ideas?


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

I'm keen for a fish on Saturday, but I think it will have to be in the morning. Happy to have a fish in the passage or one of the surrounding creeks.
Geoff


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

morning low tide and forecast SE wind look good for a 5am start for me.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

morning it is then......


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

where would you guys be launching?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Yep.

I'm in.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

troutfish said:


> where would you guys be launching?


open for ideas... but usually if i'm fishing that area I launch from an old boat ramp at the end of sunderland drive. If you go to the end of Sunderland Drive, turn right at the t intersection. Can't miss it.

Yakfly... do you have a better 'secret' launch spot?


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

Sounds good to me. I've never fished there before, so keen to try new destinations. Just out of interest are the cannals accessable in that area or do they have some sort of locked gate to keep people like me out?


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

canals are definitely accessible.. and quite wide. no gates etc on the pacific harbour one.. however further south at bongaree there is a loch gate.

there have been some great reports of mangrove jack and estuary cod coming out of the canals.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey Xerubus,

Would love to come along - if you can let me know what the plan is I will be there.

Would love to catch a Jack....been on the wish list for a while. Other than that we can try for a few flatties, see if we cant give that PB of yours a nudge into the too big to kee zone.

Steve


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Okay.. so the plan is this. Launch from the old boatramp at 0500hrs, or whatever takes your fancy. I will probably get there around 0430ish and paddle around the general area until other's arrive. Here is the location of the launch:










From the launch spot you can drift south towards the canal entrance and red marker, or you can paddle north to the white patch area. Here's an overview of the depths in the area:


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

good luck lazybugger 

Steve... there is definitely some jacks in the canal, and from the reading I have been doing jack's really go off on the last of the tide, which is perfect timing. Should be some nice flatties on the dropoffs as well with the run out tide. Wouldn't mind upping that PB and releasing a big girl


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Cheers,

See you there - Although unlikely to be 4.30 :shock:


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Guys, I'm also looking like I could be a starter in the morning. I have to be back in the city by 10am but should get a few good hours in. Hope to see you all there in the morning.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

will be good to meet you mate.

Looks like it's going to be a good turnout. The boaties will have to start complaining about the number of yaks in the passage soon, rather then us complaining about the amount of boats


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

I don't think I'm going to make it out tomorrow morning. My fishing trip for the weekend may have to wait until Sunday arvo or Monday. Will be sorry to miss out on being part of the kayak fleet heading up the passage. Good fishing to you all.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

we'll let you know how it goes just to rub it in


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

Yeh, tell me how you went.  Might help me pick a location for sunday or monday.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I will be hitting the same spot again tomorrow morning if anyone is interested. Some good snapper boated today, as well as some very large fish lost.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

xerubus said:


> Some good snapper boated today, as well as some very large fish lost.


So wheres the report mate?


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> xerubus said:
> 
> 
> > Some good snapper boated today, as well as some very large fish lost.
> ...


later on tonight mate.. went out again this morning and have a nice story about a tuna


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I will be hitting the spot again this arvo at 1530 if anyone is interested in coming along.


----------

